# Ron Feruglio to leave Temple...



## fcmcg (24/1/14)

So after putting his knackers on the line , liquidating , then buying back the brewery , Ron Feruglio is leaving Temple brewery.


Statement From Temple
Media Release / 24.01.14


TEMPLE:

  It is with much regret that we announce the departure of Brewmaster and Co-Founder Ron Feruglio from Temple Brewing Company.

Ron has had a huge impact on the brewing world, starting with his own home brewing ventures, which took him on to establish a refined microbrewery, setting standards with new recipes and ideas that have put Temple on the map.

His role as Brewmaster at Temple will be difficult to fill, and although this is a massive loss for Temple, the industry now has access to, and is able to utilise, Ron’s unique talents.

It’s no secret that Ron was instrumental to the success of Temple, and the company could not have gotten to where it is today without him and his beers.

We want to thank Ron for all the hard work and literal blood, sweat and tears that went into Temple and wish him all the best for the future. 

RON FERUGLIO:

“I have achieved everything I set out to achieve with Temple. Whilst Temple will always be a part of me, the time is right for me to move on to new adventures and pursue more exciting endeavours.

“I’d like to personally thank everyone who has supported me over the years and has bought and enjoyed my beers. I’ve still got a lot of ideas to develop and recipes to brew, and I think my best is yet to come.

“I thank Renata and the team at Temple and wish them all the best and every success moving on, but I look forward to the new opportunities, challenges and adventures that will be in my own future.”


----------



## doon (24/1/14)

Renata is his wife yeah? She is staying?


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/14)

In my six years of home brewing and even longer of craft brewing appreciation, this is the first time I have heard of Temple.


----------



## DU99 (24/1/14)

Temple in name and it's good beer.


----------



## Bribie G (24/1/14)

Ah oui, c'est une brasserie dans Brunswick, bien sûr


----------



## manticle (24/1/14)

Wonder what he's up to?

Good beers Bribie.


----------



## fcmcg (24/1/14)

doon said:


> Renata is his wife yeah? She is staying?


Ron was head brewer...maybe Renata is staying on as the "face" of the Feruglio's ?
Whatever the case, Ron has given this business his all...


----------

